# When to Switch Bungs



## skipdonohue (Dec 20, 2013)

So, at what point do you switch from breathable to solid silicon bungs. I have both of them for my 32 gal Vadai. I currently have a 6 month old batch of Chilean Malbec in it on the breathable.. Mlf has been complete for months.. thanks


----------



## dralarms (Dec 20, 2013)

I switch from airlock to cork. Not tried a solid stopper other than cork. Do they make any other type?


----------



## skipdonohue (Dec 20, 2013)

yea they make silicon too, but Im trying to find out the best time to switch from breathable to solid...


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 20, 2013)

There is no good reason to switch to a solid bung. Use a normal bung with an airlock until you bottle. Changes in athmospheric pressure are bad with a solid bung.


----------



## dralarms (Dec 20, 2013)

cmason1957 said:


> There is no good reason to switch to a solid bung. Use a normal bung with an airlock until you bottle. Changes in athmospheric pressure are bad with a solid bung.




This is what I was saying. I was just tryin to be funny.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 20, 2013)

dralarms said:


> This is what I was saying. I was just tryin to be funny.



I know, but decided to be to the point. Sometimes comedy gets lost on those who don't know the answer. No intention to hurt feelings or anything.


----------



## manvsvine (Dec 24, 2013)

With a barrel You want to switch to a solid bung as soon as the wine is stable and in the barrel. 

Ie if you are finnished primary & mlf ( either in or pre barrel) and you add so2 then you should put in a solid bung. Preferably a silicone bung to reduce wicking , and risk of oxidization and bacterial spoilage that can be a risk with a cork or wooden bung

Unlike a carboy A barrel develops a vacuum as the angels share develops , this can suck a wet airlock dry , the water may contain spoilage microbes . And the risk of oxidizing is high. 
This vacuum counters atmospheric pressure in a stable (non fermenting) wine in a barrel.

A solid bung is best , and a dry fermrite type bung durring active ferments until the wine finnishes activity . A couple months past is ok but for long term a solid is best practice .

Visit any commercial winery to confirm , or just call any cooper and ask. 
Call Vadai , they sell silicon bungs. 

Gum rubber is also ok , most home winemaking shops would have these in many sizes

http://morewinemaking.com/public/pdf/wobcg.pdf more wines barrel guide


----------

